# Word 2003 shows hyperlinks differently -can it be changed?



## jojoit8888 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

Since changing to Word 2003 I've noticed than when a web address is typed in, it no longer appears underlined in blue as in Word 2002, but instead appears in a messy fashion as {HYPERLINk "http://www.website.com"} in all views except Reading Layout where it appears normally. I can't find a way to make it revert to the normal blue underlined form in Normal layout. Any ideas?

Really Appreciate your help.


Best Regards,
Jojo


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Go to Tools > Options > View Tab and *uncheck* the box in the right side that says "Field Codes".


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

hi,

Good one,

i checked in word document tools - options - view - field codes (uncheck it). will get back the normal hyperlink.

Thanks.


----------



## jojoit8888 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

It works perfectly fine. Thank you so much.


Thanks


----------

